# Top 10 Blu-ray scenes to show off your Home Theater



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Digital Trends​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma: the final chapters of the movie are phenomenal demo material. Gunshot blasts, dogs barking, people yelling... Heavy use of surround channels... Chest pounding impacts... All culminating with very heavy LFE as the 3:10 to Yuma Train arrives at the station. Then, the slow rhythm of the train engine - idling - doubles as a slowly dying beating heart. Great stuff!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of shooter the scene at the house gun shots helicopters and explosions


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

The opening mountaintop car chase/shootout scene in James Bond "Quantum of Solace".


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The plane crash and train crash scenes in "Knowing"..


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

All great scenes, and I have seen them all, except for the Star Wars Episode 1, I've seen it once, it'll be enough:rubeyes:

The Terminator Salvation scenes were my favorite of the past few years but it's been replace lately by the apartment shooting scene and the fighter jet/big rig scene from Live Free or Die Hard. I'm sure everyone here have seen it, but if you didn't, you owe it to yourself.

And of course, like Masters and Commanders, another classic that everyone is familiar with is the whole pod emergence scene from War of the World. It's not just about the ULF scenes, but the whole thing, glass shattering around you, ppl screaming around you, the pod's ray guns shooting by your head awesome. I choose the DTS track vs the Dolby for this one, seems to offer a little more dynamics.

I could go on and on but I'll let others come up with some, some that I've never seen before hopefully

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The train crash in Super 8 is awesome for showing off your sound system! Highly recommended.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

always been a big fan of backdraft for a good explotion


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I just watched it again last night so it reminded me - _Finding Nemo_ not only has amazing colors throughout, but there is the scene at the end of chapter 8 with the mine explosions - I must have rewound 4-5 times just to rumble the house again. :bigsmile:


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I really like the scene in Red where they tear into Bruce Willis house


----------

